# Sewing table



## Alastair (Jul 31, 2013)

I wonder if anyone has built a sewing table for their better half ( or anyone else's better half ? ).

I am thinking of a table with recessed housing for the machine and storage for all the bits of material and reels etc. 

I have found a few ideas on You Tube etc but has anyone got hands on experience and perhaps those 'wish I had thought of that' comments after they had completed it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Alastair said:


> I wonder if anyone has built a sewing table for their better half ( or anyone else's better half ? ).
> 
> I am thinking of a table with recessed housing for the machine and storage for all the bits of material and reels etc.
> 
> I have found a few ideas on You Tube etc but has anyone got hands on experience and perhaps those 'wish I had thought of that' comments after they had completed it.


yes - for the sewaholic...
can you detail what your needs because there is so much ground to cover and it would be nice to narrow it down some...


----------



## windhollowfarm (Aug 7, 2014)

Alastair said:


> I wonder if anyone has built a sewing table for their better half ( or anyone else's better half ? ).


What a wonderful thought for your better half!

It would help to know a little bit more of what the need is, or if you can post a pic of a table that you are thinking of as a starting point. I sew a lot (quilting mostly, but also everything in between) and there are a lot of very nice ideas and options out there for every type of sewing storage/table.

What type of sewing? Clothing, home dec, quilting, embroidery, or a little bit of everything? Different types of sewing call for different tools and space requirements.

What needs to be stored in the table? Do you want to store specific items? Is it going to double as a cutting table or just be used as a sewing table with some storage?

Will it need to house different machines? I have 14 sewing machines (all vintage except two) and occasionally switch them out. Most normal people only have one or two. 

Hopefully I'm not overwhelming with questions, but it really helps to know what the expectations or needs are when building such a treasure!

I built myself a sewing table (just with used lumber, so it's pretty rough - but I was pretty much a beginner), that also doubles as a cutting table, is large enough work with large pieces, has cubbies to hold four of my vintage machines, two drawers for some little notions, and a shelf each for my button collection and cone thread. It also holds six bins for ongoing projects. It is large enough that I can also set up an extra machine opposite of myself for my children or friends to sew with me, or set up my serger when sewing clothes. I had limited space with which to work, so tried to make it as multi purpose as possible.


----------



## windhollowfarm (Aug 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> yes - for the sewaholic...


Stick, I am a sewaholic. There. I admitted it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

windhollowfarm said:


> Stick, I am a sewaholic. There. I admitted it.


awwww man....
the never ending story...

but *only* 14 machines so far...`sorry to hear that....


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I built one for my wife recently. I'll post my Sketchup design and some photos tomorrow. The machine sits in a recessed well with a plexiglass filler so the table is smooth at the sewing foot.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I built a custom 6' cutting table for my wife but I have also modified several different tables for sewing/quilting/embroidery machines. So far the best mod I have made is a custom styrofoam insulation top with a drop in that fits around the machine. Just make sure you take into account your wife's ideal ergonomic sewing height. Most off the shelf plans and tables are too tall. My wife is only 5' 4" and I always wind up lowering the top.

Bryan

PS I made the surrounds for her Pfaff machines and 6250, 7570, Creative 2.0 and now a 5.0......you think we collect machines, we ain't got nothing on quilters..........


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Sewing Machine cabinet*

I found this sewing machine plan in Wood Magazine.


Sewing Cabinet : Large-format Paper Woodworking Plan
- See more at: Cabinetry, Storage, Built-ins, and Organizer Plans, Page 5


----------



## windhollowfarm (Aug 7, 2014)

Would love to see pics of the sewing tables you all have made. I came across a pic of a sewing table with the machine recessed on a FB group that looked neat. Will try and post a pic.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/38841-sewing-machine-cabinet-swmbo.html

This is one that I made starting out with an old singer cabinet that was discarded. I hope that it might give you some ideas.
Dick


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's my sewing table, Alastair. I made it out 3/4" oak plywood and mdf covered with formica for the top and shelves. It was built in three basic parts: a bookcase, a storage pedestal, and the top. I gave the oak a pickled finish.

The top has a well where the sewing machine sits and there is a plexiglass insert that fills the gap around the machine. The insert is 1/4" x 12" x 20.5" (6mm x 30.5mm x 52mm) The well is as wide as the knee area and has holes for bolts that attach the bookcase and pedestal supports. I made it that way so it could be taken apart and moved when necessary.

The bookcase and pedestal sit on a 2" high base that conceals casters. The shelves have an oak face along the front edges to hide the mdf. There is also a back modesty panel (not shown) that also can be easily installed and removed with four screws.

Dimensions would vary depending on your needs. My table is 56" wide x 27" deep x 30" tall (142 cm x 69cm x 76cm). The height was base on what my wife felt was most comfortable for sewing. There is an additional formica-covered mdf insert that makes the table top entirely flush when she wants to use her serger machine.

The first photo is a Sketchup rendering I made to get approval from my wife before starting the project. A wise man never skips this step. :no:


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

windhollowfarm said:


> What a wonderful thought for your better half!
> 
> It would help to know a little bit more of what the need is, or if you can post a pic of a table that you are thinking of as a starting point. I sew a lot (quilting mostly, but also everything in between) and there are a lot of very nice ideas and options out there for every type of sewing storage/table.
> 
> ...


I would like to see pictures of this. sounds like something my wife would like.
Allen


----------



## windhollowfarm (Aug 7, 2014)

firstmuller said:


> I would like to see pictures of this. sounds like something my wife would like.
> Allen


I'm posting a few pics - this was one of my first projects so it's pretty rough, but serves the purpose. Someday I hope to make a nicer one - and a recessed machine would be wonderful! The table isn't quite ergonomically correct, but it is very multi-purpose.

Also, if you want baskets, make sure they make them in the size you need to fit the area. I thought my measurements were pretty standard, but as you can see they aren't. 

The top measures 38x50 - love the large cutting mat. The drawer organizers are adjustable bamboo silverware organizers, and there is an identical drawer on the other side. Both side cubbies are the same. When I make it again, I would take off the extra storage for the buttons/cone thread. I don't think it would affect my cutting height and would make the height for machine quilting easier. I machine quilt up to king size quilts on the table, and it can be quite the shoulder workout.

The wood was all repurposed from an old cabinet in the house we are currently in, except for the top. I hope you can gather some ideas!


----------



## windhollowfarm (Aug 7, 2014)

Side View. . .


----------



## windhollowfarm (Aug 7, 2014)

Drawer:


----------



## windhollowfarm (Aug 7, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> A wise man never skips this step. :no:


Very, very wise! Love how the table turned out, and I am sure your wife loves it! Thank you for posting the pics as to how you made the recess plate - how did you make the pattern to cut the template? Any tips? Can definitely see incorporating this into a future sewing table. . .


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

*Wall mounted sewing cabinet*

I know this isn't exactly what you asked for but maybe you'll get some ideas from it. My sweethearts sewing room, is also the spare bed room. My wife weaves and sews professionally so. Here are a couple of pics. Note that everything was cleaned up and even none of her machines was on the table. The bottom shelf hold a sewing machine when the cabinet is closed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I did a lot of drawers and shelves in the wife's sewing cabs...
over time they were removed and vertical pullouts were installed in their place...
some two sided and others single... mostly singles in the sewing cabs that were L/R of the seating... the pullouts were done w/ narrow front to back movable shelving on pegboard backs or the was used as pegboards...
these pullouts evolved into all pegboard cores and I made movable "trays/shelves" that fit for whatever... 
serrated plastic hollow wall anchors plugged into the pegboard holes as required to hold the SM screw or post that held the unit made everything almost infinitely adjustable... 
or commercial grade peg board hooks but not so much... ready made silverware trays worked also.. another thing that worked pretty well was coin trays for the bobbins...
coned spools got shelves w/ posts for the cones... the shelves for these were framed pegboard and the posts were short lengths of dowel plugged into the plastic anchors... all/anything shelving was done in ½ thick framed ¼" pegboard in shallow tray style.. drawer bottoms too...
quantities/sizes/arrangements of these spools changed so often I made it so my wife could change/modify things w/ no help from me... that was one of my more smarter moves...


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

berry said:


> I know this isn't exactly what you asked for but maybe you'll get some ideas from it. My sweethearts sewing room, is also the spare bed room. My wife weaves and sews professionally so. Here are a couple of pics. Note that everything was cleaned up and even none of her machines was on the table. The bottom shelf hold a sewing machine when the cabinet is closed.
> 
> View attachment 77553
> 
> ...


That is a really smart space-saving design. I like that even the supporting leg is another cabinet.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

windhollowfarm said:


> I'm posting a few pics - this was one of my first projects so it's pretty rough, but serves the purpose. Someday I hope to make a nicer one - and a recessed machine would be wonderful! The table isn't quite ergonomically correct, but it is very multi-purpose.
> 
> Also, if you want baskets, make sure they make them in the size you need to fit the area. I thought my measurements were pretty standard, but as you can see they aren't.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. Very nice.I will show my wife and see if she gets some ideas from it.
Thanks
Allen


----------



## Alastair (Jul 31, 2013)

It finally got done. It was a long time ago that my original note was posted but a lot of revisions were made since the idea was first considered and we finally made the decision to dump one of the spare bedrooms. In the interim a large second hand industrial machine and stand was acquired and this needed to be incorporated.

IKEA provided the base units, I am not proud of that but I have to admit that it was no effort to put them together, the quality of the finish is great. If I was to build similar myself even the costs of material makes these a better bet. It was far easier to adapt the top to fit, this is 20 mm ply with self adhesive vinyl tiles over.

Anyway thanks for your helpful comments and ideas. Now I have to build another one for our house in Turkey to fit the sewing machines we have out there, although we are still a long way short of "The Sticks" in terms of numbers of machines.

Alastair


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

My mom has one. On hers, the top is hinged. You fold the top over to open it (doubles the table width), release a door in front of you (hinged & lifts) & pull the machine up (hinged along the back with the sewing machine attached to it). It clicks into place, then you fold the front piece back over which meshes with the panel under the machine. Works pretty slick & you only see the machine when you are working with it.


----------

